

Customizing Redis – Adding Graphs - omko
http://qunsul.com/redis_part1.html

======
hox
Nice! Redis really does have a great code base to work with. I previously
wrote on article on adding a custom datatype, essentially walking step by step
through each necessary modification.

If interested, this article can be found here:
[http://www.starkiller.net/2013/05/03/hacking-redis-adding-
in...](http://www.starkiller.net/2013/05/03/hacking-redis-adding-interval-
sets/).

------
munimkazia
This is quite cool. I have had a few frustrating experiences with graph
databases before, but this, as a simple graph data store, looks promising.

------
drikerf
Nice! Graph implementation in Red is could be really awesome!

